# The server does not support version 3.0 of the J2EE Web module specification.



## TJava (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo wo kann ich das hier ändern?
und was bedeutet es?

Mein Tomcat startet nicht aus Eclipse heraus?

The server does not support version 3.0 of the J2EE Web module specification.


MFG


----------



## Noctarius (3. Aug 2010)

Du versuchst scheinbar ein Beispiel mit Servlet API 3 innerhalb von Tomcat 5 / 6 zu starten. Diese unterstützen aber nur Versionen bis 2.5


----------



## TJava (3. Aug 2010)

Und wie kann ich das einstellen welche API verwendet wird?

THX


----------



## Noctarius (3. Aug 2010)

Normal in den Project Properties. Allerdings kannst du dann eben auch nur Funktionen bis 2.5 nutzen. Ist es ein neues Projekt oder ein Example von einer bestimmten Funktion?


----------



## TJava (4. Aug 2010)

Ich habe einfach nur mit Maven & MyFaces ein Hallo World Projekt angelegt.
Ich bin ein Anfänger Mit Tomcat 7 geht es, ich möchte aber gerne wissen, wie ich so ein Problem lösen kann.

MFG & Guten Morgen


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2010)

Einfach die Abhängigkeit im Maven Project Descriptor (pom.xml) ändern. Tomcat 7 unterstützt auch schon das Servlet API 3. Scheinbar hast du einen Archetype genutzt der Faces in Verbindung mit dem Servlet API 3.0 zeigen soll. Dies wird unter Tomcat 6 nicht funktionieren. Also anderen Archetype nutzen


----------



## TJava (4. Aug 2010)

Danke jetzt geht es


----------

